# Mare Watch Thread



## Laura&HerMinis (Jan 24, 2022)

Hey everyone! I just bought a little mare, she’s bred to a little silver dapple! She’s five years old, buckskin and maiden. She’s coming today so can get better pics then. Tell me what kind of pics you guys need, she’s definitely bred though! In this photo it’s hard to tell, but I went to see her yesterday and she’s more “pointy” than a fat mini lmao  and I’m fairly certain I felt a kick. Past owner said she was bred on June 23 and was in with the stud for a month. So that would make her around 215 right?? Here are some photos of her: (also name ideas are welcome!!) 


It’s really hard to see, I know! She’s extremely in the pocket so it was hard to take photos haha. (So I’m the pocket that as soon as I came in the gate, she trotted right up to me!) and when I scratched her chest, she scratched me back lol never had a horse do that before  and here’s the stud:


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 24, 2022)

She's lovely 

Regarding the photo angles , I always like the ones taken from down at her level standing behind her , say 5meters back. It gives a good indication of how the foal is riding. The other one , is the photo of the udder ( best taken from the same angle each time)

As she looses her winter coat , changes will become more visible to you. If you are planning on possibly breeding her again after this foal, keep a rough journal of her foaling pattern as often mares will follow this each pregnancy . Things like - Did she visibly show she was pregnant ? ( as most maiden mares can hide the foal up in the rib cage) did she bag up completely?Did she wax up? The other thing I would take note of is her behaviour. Some mares can turn into dragons as they get close to foaling. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Laura&HerMinis (Jan 24, 2022)

Ryan Johnson said:


> She's lovely
> 
> Regarding the photo angles , I always like the ones taken from down at her level standing behind her , say 5meters back. It gives a good indication of how the foal is riding. The other one , is the photo of the udder ( best taken from the same angle each time)
> 
> ...


Thanks! She’ll be here in roughly 20 minutes but it’s kinda chilly so we’ll see what happens lol. I’m hoping to sort of keep an online journal here and also just for myself so I can see all the changes later, thanks for that idea too!!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jan 24, 2022)

Ryan makes a great suggestion! It definitely helps to know what’s normal for her. I use the google photos app to store mine in individual albums. That way they aren’t all on my phone (imagine if someone looked at the pictures on my phone ) and I can find all of them easily. Plus it allows you to add notes to each picture and time stamps them. You can even share links to individual albums for other people to be able to see.


----------



## Laura&HerMinis (Jan 24, 2022)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Ryan makes a great suggestion! It definitely helps to know what’s normal for her. I use the google photos app to store mine in individual albums. That way they aren’t all on my phone (imagine if someone looked at the pictures on my phone ) and I can find all of them easily. Plus it allows you to add notes to each picture and time stamps them. You can even share links to individual albums for other people to be able to see.


Oh cool! Lol yeah lots of horse privates lmao  that’s hilarious. I’ll probably give that a go!


----------



## HersheyMint (Jan 25, 2022)

She is a adorable. Just look at that cute little face. Congratulations


----------



## Laura&HerMinis (Jan 25, 2022)

HersheyMint said:


> She is a adorable. Just look at that cute little face. Congratulations


Thank you! I know she’s super sweet haha, little miss sassy pants though also haha


----------



## Laura&HerMinis (Jan 25, 2022)

So here are some updated photos from today! 


Wasn’t able to get an udder pic, well actually my camera probably won’t fit under her belly as my camera is too big, but I’ll see if I can get some from my phone tomorrow


----------



## Taz (Jan 26, 2022)

Good luck finding her udder under all that hair! LOL! I find using a hand mirror works really well for getting udder shots unless you want to get under her or take a bunch before one works well. Now you have the 'fun' of trying to feel movement and see any changes starting to happen. I'm hoping you feel some good solid kicks, you can't mistake it when you feel it.


----------



## Laura&HerMinis (Jan 26, 2022)

Taz said:


> Good luck finding her udder under all that hair! LOL! I find using a hand mirror works really well for getting udder shots unless you want to get under her or take a bunch before one works well. Now you have the 'fun' of trying to feel movement and see any changes starting to happen. I'm hoping you feel some good solid kicks, you can't mistake it when you feel it.


Okay so here’s the thing with feeling her that makes me believe she’s preggo even more. She DOES NOT like it when I put my hand on her belly for more than like 5 seconds, she looks around and tries to kick her belly. Could she be feeling the foal when she kicks as I take my hand off? Like could me putting my hand there activate some kicks from the foal, and then when she kicks I take my hand off as I don’t wanna get kicked, so then when I take my hand off that’s when she feels it? Does that make any sense at all? lol


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jan 26, 2022)

Yeah you may have to wait for a while to get udder pics. I usually gets pics using selfie mode on my phone lol. The reaction to your feeling her belly likely does not mean a lot unfortunately. Some just don’t like their bellies being touched. In fact, most of mine hate it. It’s good to start her getting used to it though. Makes it much easier to check her when she starts getting closer.


----------



## Laura&HerMinis (Jan 26, 2022)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Yeah you may have to wait for a while to get udder pics. I usually gets pics using selfie mode on my phone lol. The reaction to your feeling her belly likely does not mean a lot unfortunately. Some just don’t like their bellies being touched. In fact, most of mine hate it. It’s good to start her getting used to it though. Makes it much easier to check her when she starts getting closer.


I just tried to get udder pics and there’s so much hair, no way I can see anything lol. I’m 99% positive I felt a kick today, I tried to take a video but phone kept dying  so imma take my camera out there and see if that works better. But yeah like I felt her breathing and then there was something different, it wasn’t a fast kick but more moving slower towards the skin then back if that makes sense? When are you able to really starting feeling/seeing kicks? She’s on day 216 right now if that helps any


----------



## Taz (Jan 26, 2022)

I think you can normally start feeling kicks around 7 months, so that would be about now? What you felt could have been a foal, keep getting her used to you hugging her belly and touching her udder, you should start feeling more happening in there( I hope) and have a better chance of feeling any changes in her udder if there are any before she sheds out. Lets us know please!


----------



## Laura&HerMinis (Jan 26, 2022)

Taz said:


> I think you can normally start feeling kicks around 7 months, so that would be about now? What you felt could have been a foal, keep getting her used to you hugging her belly and touching her udder, you should start feeling more happening in there( I hope) and have a better chance of feeling any changes in her udder if there are any before she sheds out. Lets us know please!


I’ve started putting my hand under her belly for a certain amount of time (we’re up to 6 seconds without her trying to kick) and then I scratch her chest, which she absolutely loves and scratches me back lol  hasn’t ever bitten or anything, just used her lips. Yeah she’s about 216 days which is around 7 months. So I’m expecting to feel more in the coming months as this is just barely 7 months along. I’m excited for this journey!!


----------



## HersheyMint (Jan 27, 2022)

I'm excited for you....keep us in the know


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jan 27, 2022)

Yes you are getting to the time when you can usually start feeling the foal. A way I have been able to feel foal movement is jog the mare for a few minutes. Usually wakes that baby up. Then I’ll put out a bit of feed to keep her still while I feel for movement. I think she’ll get more used to you feeling her belly (and messing with her udder) the more you do it. Also as she settles into her new home.


----------



## Laura&HerMinis (Jan 27, 2022)

HersheyMint said:


> I'm excited for you....keep us in the know


Definitely will!


----------



## Laura&HerMinis (Jan 27, 2022)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Yes you are getting to the time when you can usually start feeling the foal. A way I have been able to feel foal movement is jog the mare for a few minutes. Usually wakes that baby up. Then I’ll put out a bit of feed to keep her still while I feel for movement. I think she’ll get more used to you feeling her belly (and messing with her udder) the more you do it. Also as she settles into her new home.


Oh for a few minutes! I thought it was like for 10-30 seconds, oh okay yeah that makes sense! I’ll try that!


----------



## Dickel (Jan 27, 2022)

When she trys to get your hand away don't stop. You heed to be able to rub her anywhere any time. When you stop you just told her (Ok you win) Never never let a horse win. The more they win the harder they get to be handled when you need to. Just keep at it until she says to you (Ok you win) Talk to her all the time in a soft kind tone and keep rubbing. 
It is good you keep checking her udder for the same reason as the above. Don't expect an udder change until closer to her due date. I have had mares that the udder didn't change until a day before. Three years a go I had one that didn't have milk until the vet gave her a shot. If by chance you would need to milk by hand a day or so you will not want to have a fight to milk her. Rub and touch her everywhere. It was exciting and my wife and I for our first foal.


----------



## Laura&HerMinis (Jan 27, 2022)

Dickel said:


> When she trys to get your hand away don't stop. You heed to be able to rub her anywhere any time. When you stop you just told her (Ok you win) Never never let a horse win. The more they win the harder they get to be handled when you need to. Just keep at it until she says to you (Ok you win) Talk to her all the time in a soft kind tone and keep rubbing.
> It is good you keep checking her udder for the same reason as the above. Don't expect an udder change until closer to her due date. I have had mares that the udder didn't change until a day before. Three years a go I had one that didn't have milk until the vet gave her a shot. If by chance you would need to milk by hand a day or so you will not want to have a fight to milk her. Rub and touch her everywhere. It was exciting and my wife and I for our first foal.


But the problem is that she’s kicking at her belly and I don’t want her to kick my hand. So I think building up to longer periods of time will help her become more comfortable with me touching her everywhere.


----------



## Dickel (Jan 27, 2022)

Laura&HerMinis said:


> But the problem is that she’s kicking at her belly and I don’t want her to kick my hand. So I think building up to longer periods of time will help her become more comfortable with me touching her everywhere.


You rub just out of where she can reach with her hoof and work your way to that area. When your able to rub in that area without her lifting her leg, then tell her, good girl or whatever you call her and rub her neck and head. All horses like praise. Don't get yourself in a position where you will get kicked. Go thru that several times. She will catch on quick. You will want to be able to brush her belly when she starts to shed. Also every inch of her body. PS: her belly does not hurt. If her belly was hurting, she would be laying down and rolling or some time lay upright on her belly and trying to scoot on her belly.


----------



## Dickel (Jan 28, 2022)

Don't get yourself in a position where you can get kicked, start rubbing above that area and work your way down and back up. Keep at it until she does not lift her leg. then rub her neck and head while telling her good girl or whatever you call her, Then go back and repeat several times the same way. She will catch on quick. You just want to do it every day. She is not kicking because it hurts, If she hurt she would be rolling or laying on her belly and trying to scoot on her belly. You will want to be able to brush her belly when she starts to shed or even before. If she would foal before she shed you might even want to clip her belly and udder.

Sorry! I did not see the above until this was posted. I looked for it earlier after refreshing twice. I see I still had the same thoughts this morning anywho!


----------



## Laura&HerMinis (Jan 28, 2022)

Dickel said:


> You rub just out of where she can reach with her hoof and work your way to that area. When your able to rub in that area without her lifting her leg, then tell her, good girl or whatever you call her and rub her neck and head. All horses like praise. Don't get yourself in a position where you will get kicked. Go thru that several times. She will catch on quick. You will want to be able to brush her belly when she starts to shed. Also every inch of her body. PS: her belly does not hurt. If her belly was hurting, she would be laying down and rolling or some time lay upright on her belly and trying to scoot on her belly.


She lets me rub it, so I could brush it no problem, it’s just when I hold it there to feel for bubba that she’s not a huge fan of. But she’s actually doing much better now, and yes I didn’t think her belly was sore because she wasn’t doing all the things you mentioned


----------



## Laura&HerMinis (Jan 28, 2022)

Here are some clips from a couple days ago! Anyone else see foal movement or just me?
View attachment IMG_8706.MOV


----------



## NoahG (Jan 29, 2022)

Definitely looks like a baby bouncing around in there! My goodness she's fluffy!


----------



## Taz (Jan 29, 2022)

That looks like breathing to me but what do I know? I've only seen movement with one and it was definite 'pieces' poking out then disappearing. That said I haven't been able to see anything in any of the videos posted. I so badly want her to be in foal for you!!


----------



## Dickel (Jan 29, 2022)

You stated that the previous owner witnessed the event. These mini's are quite fertile and any events I witnessed was good as gold. I am sure she is in foal. Continue to enjoy the progress. I love hearing your excitement. You will learn so much with your attention to detail. The real fun in life is in the (details)


----------



## Dickel (Jan 29, 2022)

I have a quick peek at Pearl in a video I will put in (The Back Porch). Pearl should be due the last of April or the first May. I did not witness the event. I am going on when Cloud calmed down.


----------



## Laura&HerMinis (Jan 29, 2022)

NoahG said:


> Definitely looks like a baby bouncing around in there! My goodness she's fluffy!


Yay!! Lol I know she’s so fluffy it’s hard to see


----------



## Laura&HerMinis (Jan 29, 2022)

Taz said:


> That looks like breathing to me but what do I know? I've only seen movement with one and it was definite 'pieces' poking out then disappearing. That said I haven't been able to see anything in any of the videos posted. I so badly want her to be in foal for you!!


It’s also sort of hard to tell over a video, I think where people are seeing movement is where the second clip comes in at about six seconds in. I’m pretty sure she’s in foal lol but I need her to be haha


----------



## Laura&HerMinis (Jan 29, 2022)

Dickel said:


> You stated that the previous owner witnessed the event. These mini's are quite fertile and any events I witnessed was good as gold. I am sure she is in foal. Continue to enjoy the progress. I love hearing your excitement. You will learn so much with your attention to detail. The real fun in life is in the (details)


Yes she definitely saw him breeding her lol, that’s great that they’re fertile haha! Thanks, I’m glad to hear that you enjoy my excitement haha. I do have quite the attention to detail, I’m a perfectionist so super detail oriented lol


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Jan 29, 2022)

I see something that’s possible. Nothing that’s DEFINITE. But as she gets further along it’ll be easier to see. How cold is it there? Is a maternity clip doable? It’d help you see anyway.


----------



## Laura&HerMinis (Jan 29, 2022)

elizabeth.conder said:


> I see something that’s possible. Nothing that’s DEFINITE. But as she gets further along it’ll be easier to see. How cold is it there? Is a maternity clip doable? It’d help you see anyway.


It’s not too cold right now but it was at -30 C a couple weeks ago, I may clip her in like March if it’s going to stay warmer and if she hasn’t lost too much hair there yet


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 30, 2022)

Being that she is new to you ,for the next month id be trying to put as much desensitising into her as possible. It will help you when you are trying to get udder pics and feel for serious movement as she gets closer. Start by rubbing her hooves and work up her legs, along her back and then slowly work down the sides, towards the bottom of her belly. You can even try using plastic or a paper bag. 


As she's a maiden she's getting to that point where she's realising somethings happening inside her and she's not quite sure what yet, so when she does feel a good kick or significant movement, she she will jump a little or it will look like somethings startled her. 

Hopefully its not too long before it starts to warm up for you so you can see whats hiding under all that hair.


----------



## Dickel (Jan 31, 2022)

Here is a quick video of Kacie after I saw a kick. I thought it might happen again. No such luck this time.


----------



## Dickel (Feb 7, 2022)

Dickel said:


> Here is a quick video of Kacie after I saw a kick. I thought it might happen again. No such luck this time.




Laura&HerMinis, Have you noticed her belly pushing out way more on one side yet? Yesterday afternoon I set in my truck and watched Kacie turn to get a drink of water and her one side came way out. She does not have the real long hair. Her hair is short and thicker which does not hide the movements. I didn't have my phone out and it happens quickly.


----------



## Laura&HerMinis (Feb 7, 2022)

Dickel said:


> Laura&HerMinis, Have you noticed her belly pushing out way more on one side yet? Yesterday afternoon I set in my truck and watched Kacie turn to get a drink of water and her one side came way out. She does not have the real long hair. Her hair is short and thicker which does not hide the movements. I didn't have my phone out and it happens quickly.


I’m going to take some more photos soon and see if I can get her to stand still enough for me to get that lol, I’ll have to tie her up as she’s so in your pocket that she won’t stay still unless I tie her lol


----------



## Dickel (Feb 7, 2022)

Laura&HerMinis said:


> I’m going to take some more photos soon and see if I can get her to stand still enough for me to get that lol, I’ll have to tie her up as she’s so in your pocket that she won’t stay still unless I tie her lol


She needs some patience training as several of mine need. It starts with tying them and rubbing and brushing where they can't move around. Like all training it takes time and be repeated often. I tell my wife if she wants it done just so she can't make changes every time she instructs me.. I don't know which one I am suppose to remember.


----------

